# Muscle, Goo, and You



## OrcKing (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello,
I am quite interested in rp and hope to find a rp partner. I am quite flexible in what we can rp togeather. No surprise I am most interested in Muscle and Goo in all forms from assimilation to suits, growth, etc. But also other kinds or rp. Can be set fantasy, scifi or anywhere in between. I also hope to use this rp to develope my fursona (who is a big burly orc).

I am most interested in finding another male partner to rp with, and hopefully one that enjoys muscle and goo too ^_^. The rp can be sfw or nsfw either works for me.

What I expect of whoever decide to rp with me, is that you let me know what your comfortable with and what you prefer and togeather we can figure out what can of rp we can do togeather. Like I said I can be quite flexible.

I hope to either do this through discord or notes. Hope to hear soon


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Not into muscle, but into goo.


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 11, 2017)

welp bout time to give this another love tap


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

I would be in for fantasy


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

My fursona Goodspeed is a late 19th early 20th cavalry officer  but I think he'll work in fantasy or Middle Ages.  Probably not so much sci-fi or whatever goo is ??


----------

